# التصميمات الهيدروليكية لشبكات وخطوط أنابيب نقل البترول مهندس/حسن وجدى



## hassan wagdi (9 أغسطس 2010)

التصميمات الهيدروليكية لشبكات وخطوط أنابيب نقل البترول 
مهندس/حسن وجدى


----------



## feras.zeno77 (13 نوفمبر 2014)

اين الملف المرفق


----------

